# Bud Grant couldn't have put it any better than this.



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

From the Star Tribune about yesterday's Waterfowl/Water Quality Rally at the Capital. I just hope there is enough momentum to make this work and get me a job when I graduate.

Capitol rally draws water, waterfowl lovers of all kinds
Susan Feyder, Star Tribune
April 3, 2005

If anyone in the crowd at Saturday's Ducks, Wetlands and Clean Water rally had any doubts about Bud Grant's passion for changing the way Minnesota manages its natural resources, they surely dissolved with this declaration from the retired Vikings coach:* Legislation for ongoing funding for conservation is more important than any bill to finance any new stadium in this state.*

The remark, and others from hunters, anglers and environmentalists on the State Capitol mall in St. Paul, got a rousing cheer punctuated by duck calls from the crowd, many of them decked out in camouflage and blaze orange. Close to 4,000 people attended the event, according to Capitol security.

Don Young, executive vice president of Ducks Unlimited, said the rally was important because it brought a variety of interest groups together. Hunters and conservationists have a "natural partnership," he said. He also told the crowd that his organization has pledged $30 million, including $10 million this year, to help pay for an effort to clean up 500 shallow lakes in Minnesota.

Rally organizer Dave Zentner and other speakers praised the agreement by Gov. Tim Pawlenty and the Legislature on an $886 million bonding bill, which includes $23 million to help protect soil, water and habitat, $10 million for landfill cleanup and $27 million for floor hazard mitigation. "It's a good start," he said.

But more needs to be done to secure funding for long-term programs to restore wetlands, clean up water and protect wildlife and habitat, he and others said. Zentner and others said 40 percent of Minnesota's rivers and lakes tested for water quality have failed to meet standards established by the original Clean Water Act. The impact for fishing and hunting enthusiasts has been significant, they said.

Specifically, speakers called for passage of the proposed Clean Water Legacy Act, which would raise an estimated $80 million a year for water cleanup through an increase in the state's sewer fee.

Even more important, speakers said, is to place a constitutional amendment on the ballot in 2006 to allow a portion of the state's sales tax revenue to be channeled into natural-resource preservation. They also said an independent citizens' commission should oversee the state's department of conservation and have a say in how the funds from sales tax revenues are directed.

Pawlenty and Senate Majority Leader Dean Johnson, DFL-Willmar, told the crowd they support the measures. Pawlenty said he also continues to support the idea of restructuring the Legislative Commission on Minnesota Resources to improve how money currently collected from the State Lottery is spent on natural resources.

Susan Feyder is at [email protected].


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

My hat is off to the 4000 Sotans that showed their presence at the rally!!

Stay focused and get organized, they will listen!! :beer:


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

I feel Minnesotians are still piss'n into the wind. They all think this rally is the "silver bullet" They have depleated their resources for tens of years and they think this will be a fix all. They wonder why I as a ND fight the Non Res. hunters so hard, all they have to do is look at their own back yards(or back 40).


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Gotta start somewhere. Better than sitting on there thumbs and just complaining, like alot ND sportsman did this last session.

Last time I checked we got our hindends handed to us at the capitol, do you think!! :-?


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree that the rally will not change everything and make it better. But I do think that it will help make some new laws and restrictions on the filling of potholes and such. Hopefully it will make some sort of difference on how the DNR manages the land/water we have.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

This is a beginning. I was at the rally. There's lots of work to be done to improve MN wetlands. Nobody I know thinks this rally was a "silver bullet". Why? Because no wetland or water quality was improved at the rally. Again, this is the start. I guess those that weren't there think they know it all - they don't. This is one step in a long journey to make things better. I agree that we gotta start somewhere and this is it.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Good call Shu. These wetlands weren't destroyed in a day and they won't be restored in a day. I applaud yours and other Sotans that were at the rally. It is a start and if you guys can keep the momentum going then you will restore a once proud tradition to your state!! :beer:


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

great news. good to see minnesota sportsmen trying to improve the habitat for everyone.


----------

